
Clasroom with grass walls and yoga balls designed for kids with ADHD - zabramow
http://www.i24news.tv/en/mobile#content/84795
======
eddyb
Proper link:
[http://www.i24news.tv/en/news/israel/society/84795-150906-yo...](http://www.i24news.tv/en/news/israel/society/84795-150906-yoga-
balls-and-grass-walls-an-experimental-israeli-classroom-for-kids-with-adhd)

~~~
tempodox
Yup, this is much better than the posted link.

I absolutely love that creative approach. This is non-technical hacking on an
elevated level and, for once, for tangible human benefit.

Chapeau to Lior Ben-Shitrit.

~~~
zabramow
The lack of innovation inside classrooms is partially because drugs seem like
an easier hack.

